# ISO Mexican recipes for Cinco De Mayo



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 4, 2016)

Looking to our friends living in Mexico to provide authentic Mexican recipes (not Tex-Mex, or Southwestern U.S. Americanized Mexican food) for Cinco De Mayo.  Want to share with friends.  Thanks in advance.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## GotGarlic (May 4, 2016)

Do we have any active members who live in Mexico? 

You might want to search DC for recipes by MexicoKaren. She lived there (don't know if she still does) but hasn't posted for quite a while. Also, Rick Bayless and Marcela Valladolid (Mexican Made Easy on Food Network) have authentic Mexican recipes.

I've made quite a few recipes from both. Are you looking for anything in particular?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (May 4, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> Do we have any active members who live in Mexico?



No se

I don't know if you are aware, but Cinco de Mayo is a Tex-Mex and Southwestern U.S. Americanized holiday. It's considered a minor holiday that very few Mexicans celebrate. Like Saint Patrick's Day, it's just another excuse for over aged adolescent Americans to eat and drink alcohol to excess.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 4, 2016)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I don't know if you are aware, but Cinco de Mayo is a Tex-Mex and Southwestern U.S. Americanized holiday. It's considered a minor holiday that very few Mexicans celebrate. Like Saint Patrick's Day, it's just another excuse for over aged adolescent Americans to eat and drink alcohol to excess.



I am aware of that. It could also be thought of as a way to learn about and celebrate another culture's traditions and foods, like the German, Greek, Irish, Italian, Filipino, etc., festivals that take place throughout the country in places where there are large populations of immigrant descendants.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 4, 2016)

Mexico has many different regions and cuisines, like the US.  We frequently vacation in the Yucatan, a region that has lots of fresh fish and seafood.

No recipes, but some "authentic" suggestions:  Molé chicken, sopa de lima, cochinita pibil, shrimp cocktail made with orange pop sauce (surprisingly good!), deep fried whole fish, ceviche, different salsas, refried beans, posole with all the good stuff that comes with it, tacos, tortas, tostadas, arrachera, tres leches cake, Mexican pastries (many Mexicans love their pastries!), chiliquiles, lots of fresh tropical fruits, lots of great food.


----------



## tenspeed (May 4, 2016)

Comments here got my curiosity aroused, so I had to do a little research.  On May 5, 1862, the Mexican Army defeated the French Army in the Battle of Puebla.  According to Wikipedia:

_On May 9, 1862, President Juárez declared that the anniversary of the Battle of Puebla would be a national holiday regarded as "Battle of Puebla Day" or "Battle of Cinco de Mayo"._

_Today, the commemoration of the battle is not observed as a national holiday in Mexico (i.e. not a statutory holiday). However, all public schools are closed nationwide in Mexico on May 5.The day is an official holiday in the State of Puebla, where the Battle took place, and also a full holiday (no work) in the neighboring State of Veracruz._

  The defeat of the French Army prevented the French from aiding the Confederates in the American Civil War, which likely would have influenced the outcome.  I didn't know that.  Read more at https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cinco_de_Mayo

  So while it has taken on more significance in the U.S. than in Mexico, there is history behind it.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 4, 2016)

tenspeed said:


> Comments here got my curiosity aroused, so I had to do a little research.  On May 5, 1862, the Mexican Army defeated the French Army in the Battle of Puebla.  According to Wikipedia:
> 
> _On May 9, 1862, President Juárez declared that the anniversary of the Battle of Puebla would be a national holiday regarded as "Battle of Puebla Day" or "Battle of Cinco de Mayo"._
> 
> ...



Cool beans, tenspeed! Good to know!


----------



## medtran49 (May 4, 2016)

Cooked bulk Mexican chorizo in a baking/serving dish, grated Chihuahua cheese or some other melting cheese on top baked or broiled until cheese melts, soft flour tortilla wedges to grab and pick up bites of chorizo and cheese.  Easy peasy appy.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 4, 2016)

One of my favorite Mexican street foods is esquites, a kind of corn soup.  Basically boiled corn, a bit of the liquid, with lime juice, mayo, queso, chili powder.  Assembled and served by many grandchildren carefully supervised by their abuelas.  Elote is similar, but the corn is left on the cob, and roasted.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 4, 2016)

How about some churros, sort of a Mexican deep fried choux paste/cream puff dough, how bad can that be!!!

Mexican Crullers (Churros) : Recipes : Cooking Channel


----------



## jd_1138 (May 4, 2016)

Can't go wrong with some yummy authentic tacos.

https://snapguide.com/guides/make-authentic-mexican-tacos-de-bistec-steak-tacos/

INGREDIENTS

2	Pounds Extra thin steak 
2	Whole Onions set one onion a side 
3	Limes 
40	Authentic Mexican corn tortillas  
2	Pinches Of salt 
1	Bunch Cilantro cut small  
5	Tablespoons Oil


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 5, 2016)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> No se
> 
> I don't know if you are aware, but Cinco de Mayo is a Tex-Mex and Southwestern U.S. Americanized holiday. It's considered a minor holiday that very few Mexicans celebrate. Like Saint Patrick's Day, it's just another excuse for over aged adolescent Americans to eat and drink alcohol to excess.



First, I live in Michigan, a far distance from Texas and California, though I did live in San Diego for ten years.  I haven't touched a drop of alcohol since I was 21 years of age.  I tried it and decided it wasn't for me.  I love good food, and am always trying to learn new cuisines from all around the world.  Cinco De Mayo for me is an excuse to broaden my culinary horizons, and pay honor to a people, who, whether we want to admit it or not, have enriched our own culture.

Yes there are those that use the holiday to go get drunk.  But for those people, the fact that it's Friday night is just as good a reason.  There are also in this nation, responsible people who enjoy holidays to get together with family and friends and find new experiences that will create wonderful memories.

for everyone else who posted, thanks for the wealth of info.  I will decided tonight which recipes I will try, with DW's input of course.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## powerplantop (May 5, 2016)

Chiles en nogada is popular in Puebla for Independance day and Cinco de Mayo. 

I had a chance to cook with this lady a few months back. 

This is the full version.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GGAczT7mBRw

This is a quick more simple version https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73A3Jx63s7U&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Cheryl J (May 5, 2016)

I'm drooling over the above suggestions and recipes...!  Thank you, all!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 6, 2016)

Alas, I've now got wonderful new recipes that I have cut and pasted onto my laptop.  But DW is a creature of habit, and has a very narrow list of foods she will eat.  Tacos and such must be made the way her mother made them, and she made them.  This includes a pretty tasty shredded beef filling complete with cumin, salt, and cilantro, and the famous Hennessey Taco, created by her mother.  It's as Americanized as a taco can get.  But it is very tasty, and not in any way authentic, except for the fresh corn tortilla, softened in beef fat.

We ahd Hennessey tacos.  Here's how you make this rediculous, but oh so tasty taco;

Brown 1 lb. ground beef, seasoned only with salt.  Drain and set a side.  make fresh guacamole by crushing the meat of 2 ripe Haas avacados, then mix in a splash of lime juice, two tbs. finely diced ripe tomato, a dash or two of Tabasco Sauce, and 1 tbs. minced cilantro.  Stir until all is combined.

Dice up 1 who, ripe tomato, 1/2 cup sweet onion, 1 peeled cucumber.  Place shredded lettuce into a bowl.

Cut a 1/8 inch thick slice of Velveeta into four strips.  Heat enough oil to cover a single tortilla.  Place a strip of cheese and enough ground beef onto the middle of a tortilla, which the cheese slightly off center, place the tortilla in the hot oil for about 30 sends, lift the tortilla from the oil and let drain, taking care not to spill the filling.  Place on a paper towel and fold in half.  Cook the next tortilla the same way.  Continue until all of your tacos are cooked.  Spread them out to all who are going to eat them, and let everyone add their own fillings and condiments to their tacos.  Ketchup must be used with this taco to give it full flavor.

Now how odd does that sound?  But trust me, it is wonderful tasting, but not what I wanted for dinner.  Oh well.  I'll get to make the other recipes on days other than Cinco De Mayo.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (May 6, 2016)

The best authentic Mexican recipes available, from a white guy in Chicago!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (May 6, 2016)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> First, I live in Michigan, a far distance from Texas and California, though I did live in San Diego for ten years.  I haven't touched a drop of alcohol since I was 21 years of age.  I tried it and decided it wasn't for me.  I love good food, and am always trying to learn new cuisines from all around the world.  Cinco De Mayo for me is an excuse to broaden my culinary horizons, and pay honor to a people, who, whether we want to admit it or not, have enriched our own culture.
> 
> Yes there are those that use the holiday to go get drunk.  But for those people, the fact that it's Friday night is just as good a reason.  There are also in this nation, responsible people who enjoy holidays to get together with family and friends and find new experiences that will create wonderful memories.
> 
> ...



You totally missed the point!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 6, 2016)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> You totally missed the point!



I'm afraid that the written world leaves a great deal of room for extrapolation, especially on viewpoints.  What can be completely clear to you, because of your own ideas that aren't written, but swimming in your head, will not be clear to another because of a lack of reference that you enjoy about your own thoughts.

I am famous for spouting out things verbally to others in the middle of a conversation that make them say, "What in the world are you talking about, and how does it pertain to this conversation!"  What I say makes sense to me because I have a complete thought in my head.  It doesn't make sense to the others because they are recieving a fragment of my thought process.

You're right, I missed the point.  Don't have enough info to catch it.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## rodentraiser (May 6, 2016)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> No se
> 
> I don't know if you are aware, but Cinco de Mayo is a Tex-Mex and Southwestern U.S. Americanized holiday.



Not just in the Southwest. In California, there are huge celebrations as well. When I was still in San Jose, the celebrations downtown took a bad turn when shop windows were all broken out. They started an alcohol ban the next year.

And even here in the Washington state....well, let's just say that you really don't want to go to a Taco Bell on May 5th. I was 30 minutes in the drive thru. But I didn't have anything better to do anyway.


----------



## roadfix (May 6, 2016)

There were little bits of celebrations here and there in L.A., but only at Mexican restaurants and cantinas where mainly gringos patronize.    
The day is basically a non-event day for Mexicans, at least here in L.A. with a huge Mexican population.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (May 8, 2016)

rodentraiser said:


> Not just in the Southwest. In California, there are huge celebrations as well. When I was still in San Jose, the celebrations downtown took a bad turn when shop windows were all broken out. They started an alcohol ban the next year.
> 
> And even here in the Washington state....well, let's just say that you really don't want to go to a Taco Bell on May 5th. I was 30 minutes in the drive thru. But I didn't have anything better to do anyway.


Like I said above, it's just another excuse for overaged adolescent Americans to eat and drink alcohol to excess.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (May 8, 2016)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> You're right, I missed the point.  Don't have enough info to catch it.



The point is there are no authentic Mexican recipes for celebrating Cinco de Mayo because authentic Mexicans do not celebrate Cinco de Mayo!

Like I said, if you want authentic Mexican recipes, check out the Rick Bayless sites. He makes authentic Mexican food. Even though he and his, 6 I believe, restaurants are in Chicago, he travels extensively in all different areas of Mexico expressly for the purpose of obtaining new, authentic recipes.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 8, 2016)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> The point is there are no authentic Mexican recipes for celebrating Cinco de Mayo because authentic Mexicans do not celebrate Cinco de Mayo!



Other people have a different view of it. If people want to use a Mexican historical date as a reason to learn more about another culture's food, what's it to you? There's no need to stereotype everyone that way.


----------



## tenspeed (May 8, 2016)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> .....authentic Mexicans do not celebrate Cinco de Mayo!


Except for those living in Puebla.

Cinco de Mayo in Puebla


----------



## roadfix (May 8, 2016)

Yeah, like The Battle of the Alamo.   You get localized celebrations in parts of Texas and that's about it....


----------



## CraigC (May 8, 2016)

What is an authentic Mexican? Before or after the Spanish and French? If before, then maybe Andrew Zimmern might find it palatable.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 8, 2016)

powerplantop said:


> Chiles en nogada is popular in Puebla for Independance day and Cinco de Mayo.
> 
> I had a chance to cook with this lady a few months back.
> 
> ...




Those are beautiful.  They're usually only served in Mexico in September and October (at least where we go), to celebrate Mexican Independence Day.  We're not in Mexico then, so I haven't tried them yet, but have been coveting them.


----------

